# gauge help boost



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

No

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Does the gauge read positive vaccum?


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

its 0-30


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

its a blox vacuum gauge the place i got it from my friend took me to he goes all the time they said i could use it but a friend said i couldnt but then someone else said i could


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice looking gauge, but no.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

The confusion is because the gauge reads positive 0-30. In reality any boost will leave the gauge reading 0. Vacuum/boost gauges usually read -30-+30 where below 0 = vacuum and above 0 = boost. The guages work differently.

I'd keep the gauge though. Great diagnostic tool. But it'd be the same thig witha boost gauge, it will read 0 when engine has vacuum. Get a vacuum/boost gauge instead.


----------

